# Duda sobre inductancias en multimetro...



## Razorback (Oct 15, 2006)

Hola, como va...les cuento que estoy por comprarme un tester porq el viejito mio ya cumplio su ciclo y quería obtener uno, que dentro de un precio moderado me diera la mayor cantidad de mediciones posible. (Capacidad, inductancia, voltaje, etc) Mi duda es la siguiente: si en las especificaciones de inductancia dice: *INDUCTANCIA: 2m/20m/200m/2/20H ± 3.0%*, con el se pueden medir bobinas del orden de los Micro Henrios? Alguien me ayuda...Salu2


----------



## francisco garcia (Oct 20, 2006)

El procentaje se refiere a la exactitud de la lectura y no al valor nominal de medida, tengo un tester similar y cuando colocas en 2m significa 2 milihenrios eso quiere decir que si tu tester tiene 3 digitos y medio es probable que midas +2.00 mili henrios como maximo y como minimo +0.00 milihernrios es decir si corres la coma a la derecha 2 veces obtendrias a lo minimo 10 microhenrios


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 20, 2006)

Hola , no he encontrado ningun tester que directamente pueda medir inductancias,,se podra medir continuidad y resistencia del hilo que este construida,,, como pura curiosidad mando estas paginas ,suerte saludos 
http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/inductores/inductores.htm
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instrumentación_electrónica


----------

